# stevensville pics



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

great pics!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pics Brian.   Your turn ins look great.  How about giving us their scores?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 30, 2007)

Sure looked like a good time. Congratulations! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2tpbxnyq]Great pics Brian.   Your turn ins look great.  How about giving us their scores?


what do you want to know those for???   [/quote:2tpbxnyq]

It helps us all out when we can see the scores and the pictures to compair.  Its cool if-in you dont want to share.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 31, 2007)

Good job Brian, food looked great.


----------

